
ProtonMail Bridge Beta (for Visionaries) Adds IMAP Support - james_pm
https://protonmail.com/bridge/
======
setra
This is big news! Those of us who have been using protonmail have be waiting
since the beginning for the ability to use clients.

------
james_pm
Just hitting beta now, for Visionary supporters. Looks like it runs on your
local machine and sits between client and server to handle encrypt/decrypt
duties.

